# New member



## tmawinstone (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello all, i am craig english 22 and living in corfu greece at the moment, i am a good friend of sitries a current member of the site. Currently training with 2001's MR greece. I am 5' 11 and 87kilo 12 %. Have been out of traing for the 6 months but back in the game for the last 3 and i do use the juice. Will get some pics up soon as pos.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

welcome to the site!


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

welcome craig


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

welcome bro 8)


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome


----------



## damien (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice to have you with us craig.Any help and advice you need just ask. youll find a wealth of knowledge here.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

welcome to musclechat


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome aboard, if you have forgotten what it looks like we'll post some pictures of the UK in spring - wet, drab and dull, to try and make you home sick.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## tmawinstone (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome fellas.


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

hey m8 and welcome board


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

alright craig. long time no speak - i thought ud been kidnapped or something. reply to your e mails! glad to hear the cycle went well in the end. my weight topped at 14stone and i was looking good, but been travelling now for 2months and have lost a load of weight even though im doing proper PCT and have kept diet and training decent. iv lost at least half or my gains. i put it down to drinking aswel tbh. anyways bro. hit me up on msn. si


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

sitries said:


> alright craig. long time no speak - i thought ud been kidnapped or something. reply to your e mails! glad to hear the cycle went well in the end. my weight topped at 14stone and i was looking good, but been travelling now for 2months and have lost a load of weight even though im doing proper PCT and have kept diet and training decent. iv lost at least half or my gains. i put it down to drinking aswel tbh. anyways bro. hit me up on msn. si


methinks sitries posted this in the wrong place ;P


----------



## tmawinstone (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks mate nice one.


----------



## tmawinstone (Mar 19, 2006)

Nick its craig any chance you can give me an email need to ask a question about recomendation. [email protected]

i will mail you back once i have your address.

thanks


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

if you wish to contact me privately just use the PM thing by my name...

cheers

Nick


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

welcome aboard shipmate


----------



## tmawinstone (Mar 19, 2006)

will do thanks mate.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

oops - havent used the board for a while and iv forgoten the rules already!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hey sitries hope your having fun travelling 

Nick


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

welcome


----------

